# Does the MacGregor 26s have the same bad rap as the 26m?



## Landlocked in Ohio (Sep 3, 2011)

... for an inland lake trailor sailor?


----------



## anthemj24 (Aug 24, 2011)

not the same rap, but some rap. With boats as cheap and plentiful as they are right now, you could get a much higher quality trailer sailor for pocket change. Take a look at a Catalina 22 or if you want to go faster a Holder 20. If you have a little more to spend a Bene 235 is not a bad little boat.


----------



## Landlocked in Ohio (Sep 3, 2011)

Man, I'm struggling to find a 20-30 with a trailer in Ohio. I did just find a Hunter 25, and Hunter 22. Maybe try to look at those next week.


----------



## anthemj24 (Aug 24, 2011)

Landlocked in Ohio said:


> Man, I'm struggling to find a 20-30 with a trailer in Ohio. I did just find a Hunter 25, and Hunter 22. Maybe try to look at those next week.


I don't know anything about those boats, so I could not help you there. If you are looking at a trailer sailor though, you can expand your zone a bit, and include neighboring states, or further if it is a good deal. I would suggest you decide what sailing characteristics are important, and then put together a short list of boats that meet that criteria. Once you have your list, start searching sailingtexas.com, craigslist, and any place else with sailboat ads to look for a boat that is both in excellent condition and on your list. If it is in excellent condition, it will be worth the trip to pick it up from wherever it is. BTW. you can use google to do global searches on boats for you searching on

site:craigslist.org "Catalina 22" 
or 
site:craigslist.org "Holder 20"

If you are looking as large as a Hunter 25, the Catalina 25 is not bad either. Both those boats are heavier though, and you will need a beefier tow vehicle.


----------



## Landlocked in Ohio (Sep 3, 2011)

anthemj24 said:


> If you are looking as large as a Hunter 25, the Catalina 25 is not bad either. Both those boats are heavier though, and you will need a beefier tow vehicle.


More than a half ton truck?


----------



## anthemj24 (Aug 24, 2011)

Landlocked in Ohio said:


> More than a half ton truck?


No, just beefier than you would need for Mac, Catalina 22, or Holder 20.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I've sailed on a Mac 26S and was impressed with it's sailing qualities even though I was not impressed with the size of the mast and rigging. I am used to a heavier, beefier boat (mine is a Tartan 27' from 1967) but the Mac 26S can sail faster then my 27 footer in the right conditions and if handled correctly. 
We covered 50 miles on the Atlantic in the M26S in very mild conditions and we endured a pretty harsh summer thunderstorm with it on the East River. It is not designed to be an ocean cruiser but would be fine on a lake.
The 26 'D' or dagger board version is probably more like the 'S' while the 'X' and 'M' models are the ones that can take up to a 50 HP motor on the back and are neither good sailboats or motor boats but do a little of both. They all have a niche following but I liked the 26 S which is often wrongly grouped with the X and M models. 
The 26 D & S models are only rated to take up to a 9.9 HP engine.
Disclaimer: I have never sailed on the 'D', 'X' or 'M' model boats. 

Of the other boats you mentioned I'd concentrate on the center board versions for your lake as they should be easier to get on/off a trailer and easier to get off any groundings you might encounter. Besides the Hunter 22 - 25 you might look into the O'Day 25' and even Tanzer 22' etc. Tons of boats out there in this size range.

Good luck.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Will you be storing it mast up at the marina or taking it home?

If you'll be taking it home, how easy it is to set up and break down needs to be considered as it will be a major factor in how often you take it out. 
Mine (Hunter 260) is about as easy as it gets when talking about a 26' boat. When people get really familiar with it, they can be set up and ready to go in 30 minutes. Some guys have an electric winch to raise the mast. Still, I keep it in a slip. 

Depending on your budget, at least look at a Hunter 260 which is a water ballast boat, or its older sister, the Hunter 26. It's nice to not have to tow that extra ton of weight. It's not a heavy weather boat (I think she has a rating of C), but is a joy to sail. A galley, enclosed head, and a pop top make it something relatively comfortable at anchor. 

If you are taking it up to lake Erie, then you would either need to keep a close eye on the weather and chop or look at something a little more forgiving should a nasty storm sneak up on you. If that's the case, then you should pass over that macgregor too. That is, unless you're some old salty sailor with a peg leg that's been through more hurricanes than the east coast as ever seen. :laugher


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

I have been seeing great deals on trailer sailers in Oklahoma while searching around FWIW
Most have great trailers lol so the boat is just a bonus..


----------



## OtterGreen (May 10, 2011)

my boat is a santana 2023. waterballast with swingboard. very easy to trailer. 1100 lbs dry and 2600 with ballast filled. 2 people can step the mast. i leave it in the water all season but towed it with my VW Tiguan when i hauled it for the hurricane. love the boat, i just made it a little more single handed friendly like running all lines to the cockpit and a few minor things. this is the only Santana i have seen on the east coast and when i tell people its a WD Schock they reply, really? how did it find its way here??


----------

